
RFC 2616: Header Field Definitions - fforflo
https://www.w3.org/Protocols/rfc2616/rfc2616-sec14.html
======
colanderman
What is the reason for submitting this? RFC 2616 has been out for nearly 20
years, and was superseded by RFCs 7230-7237 two years ago.

~~~
ncr100
is this a meme reference, on hn?

